# worst album covers ever



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:twisted:

apologies if any of you have these.... actually I revoke that statement!

here


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Absolute magic 8) ... that's what the interwebthingy is all about! 

I think I'll start collecting them :roll: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Let Me Touch Him.... no I wasn't talking about Drummer.

Country Church, now I would like to hear that :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Let Me Touch Him.... no I wasn't talking about Drummer.


Oh God rejection again! :roll: :?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Julies 17th birthday is just a bit ..er creepy ?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I thought you boys might have liked Joyce  

No? Oh well, someone must have loved her.


:lol: Maura :lol:


----------

